
RedMonk Top Languages over Time: January 2019 - 52-6F-62
https://redmonk.com/rstephens/2019/03/20/redmonk-top-20-languages-over-time-january-2019/
======
mr_overalls
I think it's amazing how little the rankings have changed over the past few
years.

